

Interview with YC?  Crash at my house if you want - ciscoriordan

I just found out that my group will interview with YC (yay!).<p>If you're in the same boat but traveling in for the interview, you're welcome to crash at my house.  It's in Menlo Park, next to Stanford, about 20 minutes from the YC office.  I have room for 2 people.  I can probably drop you off at the Caltrain station, depending on when your interview is.<p>Reply or email me.  Contact info in my profile.
======
lachyg
Congrats! What time did you get the email?

~~~
ciscoriordan
6:03 Pacific

------
ajaymehta
Might take you up on that :)

------
Dnguyen
congrats!

